

VirtualBox 3.0 Beta 1 released - ableal
http://www.h-online.com/open/VirtualBox-3-0-Beta-1-released--/news/113552

======
limmeau
Aw, I wish branching snapshots were among the new features[1].

[1]
[http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=18818&...](http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=18818&start=0)

Edit: URL. I seem to have managed to pick up my Aquamacs' kill ring during
cmd-tab switching. Interesting.

~~~
rufo
Did you mean to post a different link?

~~~
limmeau
Totally. Thanks.

------
mlLK

        * Windows guests: ability to use Direct3D 8/9 applications / games
      (experimental)
    

YAY, FINALLY! I <3 you vbox devs.

I don't know how long I've been waiting for this to get implemented (8 - 14
months?); hell I'd either be willing to checkout the source code and spend
some time in Java to help [well, maybe not help but pretend to] develop this
feature until it can pass off as a builtin feature for future stable releases.

~~~
SwellJoe
This is a problem. Because I run Linux all the time, and Wine can't run any
games I like very well, I don't have any temptation to stop work to play a
game. If VirtualBox can actually play those games (most of which aren't
particularly modern or requiring a lot of 3D horsepower), then I could be in
trouble.

------
grandalf
will this version run osx?

~~~
spicyj
Since it's not mentioned, I'd assume not.

------
GrandMasterBirt
They still don't have an easy option to forward all your bios readings to the
virtual machine to make it simple for windows xp oem to authenticate. Any of
you know a good reference for this? The stuff on their faqs does not help.

